# Betta food!



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

A few weeks back, I've bought a Betta and I fed him only Hikari Bio-Gold Pellets everyday. The shop that sell the Betta, used to feed tubifex worms to them. In fact, they feed almost every fish with tubifex worms. My betta was very active and likes to flare at my other fish, when I bought him. But as I feed the pellets, now he is not active like before and when he flares for like a minute or 2 *his colours get dull and he stops flaring! Then the colours come back a few minutes later, this is really weird!* I don't know what's wrong. 

Now I'm feeding him Frozen bloodworms and Hikari Pellets. I did research and found that, it's best if I feed a variety of foods to my betta, frozen bloodworms are a good protein source but they lack other minerals. So I'm using Hikari Pellets to help my betta get those vitamins/minerals. I want to make my betta active again and don't want him to get *dull and lose his colours when flaring*. So I'm thinking if I should buy tubifex worms, However, I heard quite a number of people in the internet saying, tubifex worms can cause diseases and they are dirty, but Bettas love them!

Should I stick to feeding bloodworms and Hikari Pellets or should I try getting tubifex worms for my betta?


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Use caution with live tubifex worms. I threw some in my tank last year and they got under the substrate and, well, now I have a ton of tubifex worms under my gravel. My betts does not mind actually, sometimes I catch him sucking them out from between rocks. Best, its free food and good exercise for my little man.


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

So, still feeding tubifex worms?


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Me, still use tubifex worms? He'll no, I haven't used them in nearly 1 year. They are still there though, reproducing & feeding my fish.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

If u use live tubifex, try feeding them 2 your fish with chopsticks or something similar so they don't get down in your gravel & take over


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Due to a recent formula change, Hikari is actually pretty crappy. The first ingredient isn't even fish, which may explain why your betta doesn't seem to be doing well on it. Here's a list of proven awesome betta foods with meat as the first ingredient and high protein content:

-Atison's Betta Food
-Atison's Betta Pro
-Omega One Betta Food
-HBH Betta Bites
-Hikari Micro Wafers (the crude protein is up to scratch, even though its a tropical fish food)
-New Life Spectrum
-Ken's Betta Crumble

As for live foods, if you are worried about parasites you could try out Hikari's frozen food line. Its quite good and all their food is sterilized. My betta will eat:
-Krill
-Mysis Shrimp
-Brine Shrimp
-Bloodworms
-Tubifex Worms
and some bettas like the daphnia, but its so small that my betta never seems to see it floating past him.


----------

